# Doctor / Vet Recommendations in PV?



## jwilliams15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all - this is my first post, so: HI! 

My husband and I will be relocating to just outside of PV with our two dogs and we're looking for some helpful hints from you good people.

We're especially interested in recommendations for doctors (general practice), dentists, and veterinarians. 

If you have any other recommendations to share such as car repair places, we'd appreciate it.

Thanks so much for your help!

~ Jennifer


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your friends and neighbors will be the best sources of information, when you arrive.


----------



## jwilliams15 (Mar 23, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your friends and neighbors will be the best sources of information, when you arrive.


Oh definitely - I'm sure that's the case.

But in the interim, we have some health concerns and would like to make a few contacts/phone calls before we arrive. 

Most important: veterinarians, if anyone viewing has someone to recommend.

Thanks.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Paco on Columbia downtown is our vet for two cats : Sabuesos


----------



## jwilliams15 (Mar 23, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Paco on Columbia downtown is our vet for two cats : Sabuesos


Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

In pitillal there is a pet supply store that doubles as a vets office, the vet there does shots and de-worked my kitten 
I will have to look into it's actual address though. 

As for doctors, I've only visited one to get a lab slip for blood work, and then again for antibiotics for a stomach bug. And that was at one of the many doctor consults at the pharmacies in pitillal.


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

You say you are moving to 'just outside PV'. If you're moving to the North Shore (Nuevo Vallarta, Bucerias, LaCruz, Punta Mita), let me know by PM. I've been around a long time and can recommend various practitioners for you and your pets. There are some very good (and very bad) vets in the area ... all tested over the years by myself and various friends. Good luck with your move!


----------



## jwilliams15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the helpful answers, everyone. Leegleeze, I will PM you.


----------

